# Home Brew Shops



## Mr megalitre (18/4/08)

Gidday, I just got back from holidays on the Gold Coast and whilst I was there I come across a home brew shop on the Gold Coast highway. I walk in to this shop as I have ten minutes to spare and a few dollars to spend. It was full of all the toys. Two young fellas come through the door at the same time and are approached by the man running the store. They ask him about hops and he replied You need to use liquid hops its heaps better than normal hops. Normal hops go stale and are hard to get. Then they ask if he sells liquid yeast. He repiles Liquid yeast went out 30 years ago, dried yeast is what you should use, I have heaps of that. I also have a book you would need with some recipes in it, ( I have never seen this book before), He then tells them that all the recipes on the net are old ones that get recycled every one to two years. Then they ask him about the stainless steel fermenters, ( blichmann and ferminator ones) and he tells them he is the only person in Australia that imports them and he has the smallest one on special. It was exactly $500 more than the same one Gain and Gape sells. I walk out the shop and waited for them in the car park. We had a chat about what they were told and one of them tells me he worked in a brewery in NZ for four years and new the info did not sound right. Anyway now they have this web address, and I also told them to check out the sponsors. I like to support the home brew industry and dont mind paying a little bit more for the right information.


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (18/4/08)

Mr megalitre said:


> Gidday, I just got back from holidays on the Gold Coast and whilst I was there I come across a home brew shop on the Gold Coast highway. I walk in to this shop as I have ten minutes to spare and a few dollars to spend. It was full of all the toys. Two young fellas come through the door at the same time and are approached by the man running the store. They ask him about hops and he replied You need to use liquid hops its heaps better than normal hops. Normal hops go stale and are hard to get. Then they ask if he sells liquid yeast. He repiles Liquid yeast went out 30 years ago, dried yeast is what you should use, I have heaps of that. I also have a book you would need with some recipes in it, ( I have never seen this book before), He then tells them that all the recipes on the net are old ones that get recycled every one to two years. Then they ask him about the stainless steel fermenters, ( blichmann and ferminator ones) and he tells them he is the only person in Australia that imports them and he has the smallest one on special. It was exactly $500 more than the same one Gain and Gape sells. I walk out the shop and waited for them in the car park. We had a chat about what they were told and one of them tells me he worked in a brewery in NZ for four years and new the info did not sound right. Anyway now they have this web address, and I also told them to check out the sponsors. I like to support the home brew industry and dont mind paying a little bit more for the right information.



Good work Mr megalitre  .

Slowly but surely we can all expose the HBS's that like to misinform the burgeoning homebrewer for the sake of the dollar. :angry: 

C&B
TDA


----------



## peas_and_corn (18/4/08)

Awesome!! Good on you for setting things straight.


----------



## Barramundi (18/4/08)

lets not forget that not all HBS owners are this way , either big or small , sponsor or no sponsor , there is good and bad amongst them all... sometimes all brew shops seem to get labelled as no good which in turn isnt good for the decent ones out there just trying to provide a service ..yeah expose the bad ones but we also need to praise the good ones too.



no affiliations or anything just a point of view...

having said all that , those sponsors of this site that i have dealt with have always been spot on with their service , help and advice...


----------



## wabster (18/4/08)

Mr Megalitre, how interesting that a hopeless owner still exists giving out mis-information like that. When I lived on the Gold Coast I used a few HBS that were well up on their game.

But you have piqued my curiosity, can you give me more info about the location of this charlatan? If you don't want to do it publicly maybe you'd PM me. I'm also curious if it one of the good ones that has been sold to new and clueless owner/managers, and I want to warn my friends Cheerz Wab


----------



## PartyPooper (18/4/08)

Speaking of home brew shops, anyone tried the one located in Boronia (Melbourne)? I believe its called The Brewers Den. I've driven past it a few times (it's in the main street) and was wondering if it was well stocked and the prices were good.


----------



## geoff_tewierik (18/4/08)

wabster said:


> can you give me more info about the location of this charlatan?



AFAIK there's only one HBS down the coast that sells stainless conical fermentors, those three words plugged into Google and search Australia only might help you out - just as a guess mind you.


----------



## Mr megalitre (18/4/08)

wabster said:


> Mr Megalitre, how interesting that a hopeless owner still exists giving out mis-information like that. When I lived on the Gold Coast I used a few HBS that were well up on their game.
> 
> But you have piqued my curiosity, can you give me more info about the location of this charlatan? If you don't want to do it publicly maybe you'd PM me. I'm also curious if it one of the good ones that has been sold to new and clueless owner/managers, and I want to warn my friends Cheerz Wab



wabster pm sent


----------



## mfdes (19/4/08)

Here in Tassie the situation is desperate 
The one good Hobart HBS seems to have gone to the dogs.
MFS.


----------



## Thunderlips (19/4/08)

PartyPooper said:


> Speaking of home brew shops, anyone tried the one located in Boronia (Melbourne)? I believe its called The Brewers Den.


I once ordered some fresh wort from their website as they are the only one anywhere near me that has Brewers Selection fresh wort.
I really wanted to try the Coopers Pale Ale clone.
I Waited a few weeks and never recieved anything or heard anything from them. At least they didn't charge my credit card.
Next stop was Grain & Grape for two of their Artisanale fresh worts and they were recieved in the next couple of days.
They even rang me to tell me a certain kind was not in stock.
Can't beat that.


----------



## tazman1967 (19/4/08)

mfdes said:


> Here in Tassie the situation is desperate
> The one good Hobart HBS seems to have gone to the dogs.
> MFS.



Go and see Geoff or Andrew out at the new shop at Moonah.
I just picked up a sack of Marris Otter and a sack of JW Export Pilsner malt they ordered for me, two weeks for delivery.They have speciality malts as well out the back...just weigh and pay.
Geoffs and Andrew are nice blokes and brewers as well. They look after me better than the shop in town.


----------



## Simon W (19/4/08)

> I walk out the shop and waited for them in the car park. We had a chat about what they were told and ....



Heh, I did exactly the same thing for a young uni-student getting info about RC planes at a hobby-shop recently. Will spare the details 'coz it isn't brewing related, but the store guy just didn't have a clue. (eg, Student said he needed a plane for a uni-project that could fly for about an hour... the guy replied that nothing electric can fly longer than 5mins. Haha, I regularly get 20mins to half an hour on mine.)
It's a shame that so much miss-information can happen in specialist stores.
I understand it at the supermarket style stores like Bunnings etc, but small businesses? they're supposed to know what's happening in their market.


----------



## Farnk (19/4/08)

PartyPooper said:


> Speaking of home brew shops, anyone tried the one located in Boronia (Melbourne)? I believe its called The Brewers Den. I've driven past it a few times (it's in the main street) and was wondering if it was well stocked and the prices were good.



Yea, I've been there a few times. They are keen to promote the hobby and helped us out in setting up our work brew challenge. I've also had good experience at the HBS on church st in richmond.


----------



## Sammus (19/4/08)

Simon W said:


> Heh, I did exactly the same thing for a young uni-student getting info about RC planes at a hobby-shop recently. Will spare the details 'coz it isn't brewing related, but the store guy just didn't have a clue. (eg, Student said he needed a plane for a uni-project that could fly for about an hour... the guy replied that nothing electric can fly longer than 5mins. Haha, I regularly get 20mins to half an hour on mine.)
> It's a shame that so much miss-information can happen in specialist stores.
> I understand it at the supermarket style stores like Bunnings etc, but small businesses? they're supposed to know what's happening in their market.



urgh don't get me started on hobby stores. I'm into r/c cars and am yet to find any hobby stores in australia that have a clue what theyre talking about. Back on topic, and a positive note for brick n mortar stores, I give an A+++ to Mark at MHB, good bloke with plenty of experience and he knows his stuff.


----------



## Velophile (19/4/08)

PartyPooper said:


> Speaking of home brew shops, anyone tried the one located in Boronia (Melbourne)? I believe its called The Brewers Den. I've driven past it a few times (it's in the main street) and was wondering if it was well stocked and the prices were good.




I recently bought a 10kg grist there for about the same price as other stores. I was working in the area wanted to save the weekend for brewing not visiting the usual brew shop. Give it a try.


----------



## Lobsta (19/4/08)

for the brisbane brewers, steer clear of the 2 HBS out at Cleveland/Capalaba. good ones are the Annerley ones (its ok) or the one down at Slacks Creek (rather good). but i still prefer to shop at Craftbrewer.com


----------



## schooey (19/4/08)

Sammus said:


> I give an A+++ to Mark at MHB, good bloke with plenty of experience and he knows his stuff.



Ditto that.... We've got it pretty good here in Newy


----------



## rich_lamb (19/4/08)

I can vouch for the Brewer's Den as a pretty good HBS - its run by a guy called Pete (who just happens to be a "Melbourne Brewer") who will give you good advice.
Range is not quite the same as G&G, but he's convenient in his area and has good prices.
Far better that those Australian Home Brewing stores - which I've never visited as they never seem to have what I want.

I got started on Pete's gear and goods, so it has sentimental value


----------



## mckenry (19/4/08)

schooey said:


> Ditto that.... We've got it pretty good here in Newy



Lucky you. NOTHING here.  Once had a goof one :beerbang: - but he closed coz driving trucks was far more lucrative. Then one opened in Moss Vale but closed soon after. No guesses needed why the ONLY brew shop within 75kms couldnt survive. Its a sad HB life in the Southern Highlands


----------



## hockadays (19/4/08)

Lobsta said:


> for the brisbane brewers, steer clear of the 2 HBS out at Cleveland/Capalaba. good ones are the Annerley ones (its ok) or the one down at Slacks Creek (rather good). but i still prefer to shop at Craftbrewer.com




I wouldn't spend my money in the annerley store. Last time I was there they didn't even store there hops in the fridge. This was a while ago though they may have changed.


----------



## Lobsta (19/4/08)

hockadays said:


> I wouldn't spend my money in the annerley store. Last time I was there they didn't even store there hops in the fridge. This was a while ago though they may have changed.



i was in there a few months ago, and i asked about the hops in the fridge thing, and he said that he did, but he only gives out the refridgerated hops when people on request. not my preferred HBS, but for small stuff, its ok


----------



## brendanos (19/4/08)

Maybe this guy's a home winemaking fanatic, and dabbling in homebrewing supplies too for convenience?


----------



## leeboy (20/4/08)

Sammus said:


> positive note for brick n mortar stores, I give an A+++ to Mark at MHB, good bloke with plenty of experience and he knows his stuff.



Again I would like to highly praise the service that the people of newcastle get at Marks Home Brew. I actually don't know any better but it ticks all the boxes,
friendly, good fresh ingredients, advice when needed, supportive of AG brews, phone orders, well priced etc etc. Its good being a home brewer in the hunter.
Lee


----------



## matt white (20/4/08)

Colin at BYOAH in Canberra (Kambah to be exact) has got his stuff together. Everything you need with similar prices to elsewhere. 
He wont ram new ideas down your throat but is happy to give advice and even samples. Always has all the right hops and grains, though not too big on liquid yeasts.

I have been going to him for 10+ years and still haven't managed to try one of everthing he sells!


----------



## Fatgodzilla (20/4/08)

mckenry said:


> Lucky you. NOTHING here. Once had a goof one but he closed coz driving trucks was far more lucrative. Then one opened in Moss Vale but closed soon after. No guesses needed why the ONLY brew shop within 75kms couldnt survive. Its a sad HB life in the Southern Highlands :





75km .. luxury :angry: 


My nearest HBS is over 200km away in Wollongong or Canberra. Sure there are places that sell kits, minor equipment and extract products, but I don't have the luxury of walking into a shop and being ill informed like you lucky buggers  

My local suppliers reside in this cyberspace and I use you blokes for all the info I need. Count yourself lucky you have someone to bitch about !


----------



## Andyd (20/4/08)

Bitter & Twisted said:


> I can vouch for the Brewer's Den as a pretty good HBS - its run by a guy called Pete (who just happens to be a "Melbourne Brewer") who will give you good advice.
> Range is not quite the same as G&G, but he's convenient in his area and has good prices.
> Far better that those Australian Home Brewing stores - which I've never visited as they never seem to have what I want.
> 
> I got started on Pete's gear and goods, so it has sentimental value




No formal affiliation, but I'm about to head down to do a brew with Pete, and I'll vouch for him as a great guy and knowlegable about the hobby. 

Seems like the independant HBS in Melbourne are all good (at least the ones I've had experience with  ) - but the one time I walked into one of the "chain" stores down here though I couldn't believe how little they had, both in stock and knowledge... 

Andy


----------



## troydo (20/4/08)

muy local hbs is 75m away... hes not super but if you know what you want hes generally got it otherwise craftbrewer is only a short drive away


----------



## brettprevans (20/4/08)

Farnk said:


> I've also had good experience at the HBS on church st in richmond.


really? the brewcraft store? i only foun d them marginally better than heidelberg and thats shithouse. i dont have any faith in them. 
however G&G, craftbrewer, brewers den, greensborough brewing supplies are all bloody good.

eDIT: speeling


----------



## Farnk (23/4/08)

citymorgue2 said:


> really? the brewcraft store? i only foun d them marginally better than heidelberg and thats shithouse. i dont have any faith in them.
> however G&G, craftbrewer, brewers den, greensborough brewing supplies are all bloody good.
> 
> eDIT: speeling



Yea, the Brewcraft store on Chruch st has been fine from my perspective.
There can be variation in the 'customer experience' depending on who is working on the day, but that is true of any retail or service business.

Mind you, our work homebrewing challenge has sent a lot of business their way 

The Brewers Den has been great, good range and priced well. I'm happy with either getting my custom.
It depends on what you are after I suppose. I tend to decide up front before going shopping on what I'm trying to create and the materials I'm actually after, and avoid making choices whilst standing in front of the shelves.


----------



## kevo (23/4/08)

I think I frequent the HBS on the Gold Coast that started this thread - always with specific purchases in mind - never to browse.

I asked my wife to drop in and grab a sachet of US Ale yeast. It's in the fridge on the counter I told her.

She went in, asked and was told by the guy that runs it that there was no such thing - it didn't exist.

She rang me and said it didn't exist.'Open the fridge and look at the blue or red pack. It should say American Ale yeast on it.'

He was amazed and had never realised the variety of yeast he actually had on sale. Old mate seems drunk most of the time anyway.

Kev


----------



## AlwayzLoozeCount (23/4/08)

kevo said:


> I think I frequent the HBS on the Gold Coast that started this thread - always with specific purchases in mind - never to browse.
> 
> I asked my wife to drop in and grab a sachet of US Ale yeast. It's in the fridge on the counter I told her.
> 
> ...



Im still trying to figure out what hb shop it is.


----------



## vchead (23/4/08)

I was having a lovely developing relationship with my HBS Brewhaus in Marrickville when one day I wandered along and they had closed. Not enough business to keep it viable. I was shattered. For months I was searching for a HBS nearby. I had a mate who was picking up orders for me here and there but I wasn't getting the HBS experience and couldn't make those hasty last minute decisions when at the store.

Fortunately I looked up at the top of the AHB page and saw CraftBrewer. I had grain, yeast and hops at my door within 3 days. They have a great range, good website, great quick service and communication was good. I can't get a few bits of hardware and a few cleanning products that I need from time to time but the ingredients are great.

Give on-line a go if you need anything,

Rodders


----------



## Duff (23/4/08)

Rodders said:


> I was having a lovely developing relationship with my HBS Brewhaus in Marrickville when one day I wandered along and they had closed. Not enough business to keep it viable. I was shattered. For months I was searching for a HBS nearby. I had a mate who was picking up orders for me here and there but I wasn't getting the HBS experience and couldn't make those hasty last minute decisions when at the store.
> 
> Fortunately I looked up at the top of the AHB page and saw CraftBrewer. I had grain, yeast and hops at my door within 3 days. They have a great range, good website, great quick service and communication was good. I can't get a few bits of hardware and a few cleanning products that I need from time to time but the ingredients are great.
> 
> ...



You never used ND Brewing??


----------



## Fourstar (23/4/08)

I cant speak enough fo Dave at Geensborough! Always willing to help, have a chat and a beer or 3!


----------



## rh1an5 (23/4/08)

i think i have visited most of the shops on the coast recently in search of teh 'best'. and being a brew newbie im really looking for a helpful store, full range of product and good prices, not to mention random chat about shit, that always makes a good store imo

the few i havnt been to are palm beach and mermaid, hoping to this week sometime, i hoping if any of teh owners of any of these stores are on here they take something from my ranting, good or bad.

southport, old guy is great, helpful, has a fridge full of hops and malts, and cheapish for a retail outlet. he sells some cool looking AG stuff to as well as cheap kegs etc. he could be on the sauce, lol

burleigh - dont get me started, didnt respond when i asked a question, when i asked again raised his head like he was god and i could then proceed to talk, to which i was flabbergasted at prices (the store had no price tickets ON ANYTHING) he did have a shop dog thought, that's cool, but still i wont be back

the CRAZY old guy in parkwood, that's an experience people should travel here for, i cant even remember what was in their, all shiny and expensive and i couldn't really understand a word he said, interesting none the less

nerang and oxenford, apparently recently sold to new owners (how recent im not sure), i find them helpful and full of info, but a tad pricey for some stuff and hops etc all seem to be on the shelf. also when i mentioned full ag was told oh no, mini mash at the most, ag is super hard and not worth it
my 2c


----------



## kevo (23/4/08)

I think Nerang and Oxenford have been leased for a couple of years while the owners travel overseas/around Oz - something like that. I think Barb was the woman who used to run Nerang, was great for kits and basic advice, but you had to ask as you walked or you'd be stuck for a good while. I've found Nerang really good at getting stuff in for you quickly wherever they can.

Palm beach man seems drunk. Always offers a drink. Doesn't seem to realise that a) it's illegal b)lots of people choose to drive cars now.

Burleigh man is always cranky and overpriced.

Southport is good.

You're right - Parkwood is an experience.

Where's the one at mermaid???

Painful thing I find is one has good extract, one has good grains easily available, another has the yeast I want - I do a fair bit of driving to get the bits for a brew.

Kev


----------



## blackbock (23/4/08)

mckenry said:


> Lucky you. NOTHING here.  Once had a goof one :beerbang: - but he closed coz driving trucks was far more lucrative. Then one opened in Moss Vale but closed soon after. No guesses needed why the ONLY brew shop within 75kms couldnt survive. Its a sad HB life in the Southern Highlands



I heard there was a guy with a shop up there somewhere who specialised in selling moonshine to his customers. 
Not much future in that once the law catches up with him...

It just seems to me that most HB shop owners are drunks who couldn't be arsed to keep their stores stocked with what people actually ask for.


----------



## microbe (23/4/08)

Oxenford's my local. I found the guy that used to be there (Gary?) to be really helpful for kit brewing (before I found AHB), the woman who's there most often now has increased the range but you might want to get a second opinion on any advice that's offered. I get all over SEQ for work and like to pop into HBS if I get the time.

THE GOOD - Toowoomba Home Brew is the only one I've come across that sells Iodophor. The guy that runs the Jimboomba store (I think it's AHB's Mothballs?) is always full of enthusiasm and time for all. Great advice and an infectious attitude. The other Brewer's Choice store's I've been to (Wacol, Yamanto & Acacia Ridge) are good but don't match him, nothing bad to say.

THE REST - Nothing else really stands out either way except for the one at Burleigh. I can't remember the last time I met a more surly, dis-interested shop owner/manager.



> Always offers a drink. Doesn't seem to realise that a) it's illegal


It's illegal to sell, but is it really illegal to give it away?

Cheers,

microbe


----------



## kevo (23/4/08)

Apparently it is illegal to provide samples in a HBS..... according to the owner of one of the other HBS'.

It had been investigated so samples of new products could be offered to new brewers etc. But, from memory, it was even illegal for them to provide samples 'out the back' in the office.

I don't think anyone cares - the guy in question is just being friendly - I think the police would probably be offered a drink if they ever dragged him away.

Kev


----------



## rh1an5 (23/4/08)

good to see my impersion of the burleigh shop was correct and not soem hangover induced hate, my gf kept telling me maybe he was having a bad day, i knew better, lol


----------



## Gerard_M (23/4/08)

blackbock said:


> It just seems to me that most HB shop owners are drunks who couldn't be arsed to keep their stores stocked with what people actually ask for.




You should really get out more!
Cheers
Gerard


----------



## blackbock (23/4/08)

Gerard_M said:


> You should really get out more!
> Cheers
> Gerard



Its more a case of the store owners getting out because they owe $$ to honest suppliers and don't want to face the music.


----------



## AlwayzLoozeCount (24/4/08)

I have to agree about the Burleigh man, that was the first HB shop I ever went to. He told me the perfect brew temp was 26c and that it dosnt matter what sort of yeast you use. I have not been back since I found this site. The Nerang shop has lots of out of date cans on the shelf.

The guys at Southport are nice and Parkwood's crazy brewer has some good stuff but look on the web site and decide what you want before you go in so there is less chance of being trapped and having to listen to his ramblings.


----------



## kevo (24/4/08)

We should rename this thread;

'A general critique of Gold Coast Homebrew Shops.'

Kev


----------



## Dave86 (24/4/08)

I've never been to a HBS on the gold coast, but seems to me you've got a bloody good one a short drive away. Look up the top of the screen. hint, hint


----------



## staggalee (24/4/08)

rh1an5 said:


> i think i have visited most of the shops on the coast recently in search of teh 'best'. and being a brew newbie im really looking for a helpful store, full range of product and good prices, not to mention random chat about shit, that always makes a good store imo
> 
> the few i havnt been to are palm beach and mermaid, hoping to this week sometime, i hoping if any of teh owners of any of these stores are on here they take something from my ranting, good or bad.
> 
> ...



Agree re. Parkwood,but he`s also got the cheapest dry malt I know @ $5 kg. Can anyone do any better? Speak up if you can please?

stagga.


----------

